# Nikon D7k and a D300s deal! Need some advice/insight!



## Ryan90 (May 13, 2011)

I'm purchasing a new camera with a $2000 budget and have come across a D300s online and used.

D300s
Roughly 12k actuations
warranty
original boxes and mint condition
nikon 12-24mm f4 lens
For $1500

D300s #2
Roughly 2k actuations
warranty
boxes and great condition
18-105mm and a 35mm lens
$1500 as well

*OR* do I just buy a Nikon D7000 body for around $1300 new and invest in glass etc.

Only reason I ask this is because the D7K that wasn't meant to replace the D300S, is starting to look better and it has newer technology.  If anyone can let me know which of these 3 deals to go for it would be GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Trever1t (May 13, 2011)

Of the 2 D300s's the one with the 12-24 f4 lens is a much better deal.  Amazon.com: Nikon 12-24mm f/4G ED IF Autofocus DX Nikkor Zoom Lens: Camera & Photo The lens alone is probalby worth as much as the camera.


----------



## KmH (May 13, 2011)

Nikon warranty is only for the original owner.

http://support.nikonusa.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/333/kw/warranty/related/1 


> This *warranty* extends to the original consumer purchaser only and is not assignable or transferable.


But, I haven't bought any new gear in years, because used gear has been field tested for me and I can buy used gear for less money.


----------



## mjhoward (May 13, 2011)

Where'd you find deal #1?  If you're not going to buy it, I am.


----------



## mrpink (May 13, 2011)

mjhoward said:


> Where'd you find deal #1?  If you're not going to buy it, I am.


 
exactly what I was thinking...

take that combo.  sell the D300s for 1200 and the lens for 750-800.



p!nK


----------



## KmH (May 13, 2011)

mjhoward said:


> Where'd you find deal #1?  If you're not going to buy it, I am.


If you want a Nikon AF-S 12-24 mm f/4 in great condition I have one for sale: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ning-sale-b-w-nikon-sekonic-wacom-x-rite.html


----------



## mrpink (May 13, 2011)

KmH said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> > Where'd you find deal #1?  If you're not going to buy it, I am.
> ...



Throw in a mint D300s for another $750 and you got a deal.

fredmiranda.com is a much better forum to sell used gear Keith.






p!nK


----------

